# New to Surrogates board



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi. We are brand spanking new to the surrogate stuff!! We have been so lucky and have been chosen by a fantastic lady who wants to help us by being our tummy Mummy!!    


I have a little question someone might know the answer to...... Is it possible to transfer my frozen embies to a difference clinic for the FET? If yes, any idea how much this costs?


Sopical XXX


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

It is possible to arrange a transfer to a different clinic.  The clinics manage this directly between themselves and handle all the red tape.  Speak to your clinic directly about this and ask them to confirm the costs involved.

All the best

LouGhevaert


----------

